# 10 bloody roar characters vs naruto, one piece, bleach characters



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 

























vs

Zoro 
ichigo(hollow only)
Naruto
sanji
might guy
kenpachi
nami
sakura


blood lust is on for bloody roar side
and they had prep time

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 3, 2007)

I dunno how strong their best attacks are (i mean the bloody roar guys)...but Hollow Ichigo laughs and slices them in half :S

If banpachi is allowed, they go bye bye too =/


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I dunno how strong their best attacks are (i mean the bloody roar guys)...but Hollow Ichigo laughs and slices them in half :S
> 
> If *banpachi* is allowed, they go bye bye too =/



Wowowowowoow..... slow down cowboy..

Banpachi=Bankai Kenpachi? Dont tell me he learned to do that in the manga.

That's overpower to the max man...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 4, 2007)

^He hasn't learned it yet. He hasn't even learnt shikai yet. Banpachi is just a speculation


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> ^He hasn't learned it yet. He hasn't even learnt shikai yet. Banpachi is just a speculation




Oh....

phew *whipes sweat of his forehead*

Such a monster should never come to be, he would be almighty(well, not really but he would be pretty damn strong)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 4, 2007)

It was just a joke about Kenpachi ^^;;

Should've just said that the Shonen team wins :sweat


----------



## Orion (Feb 4, 2007)

Just a joke?

that doesnt seem like  a joke to me,fear banpachi for he is coming and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 4, 2007)

stick to thread and read first post again
thanks


----------



## Orion (Feb 4, 2007)

Anime guys win,bloody roar was a horrible fighting game with some preety weak characters.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 4, 2007)

bullshit^
it was not crappy unless you are talking about 1 and 2 
3 was allright
extreme was great

anyway they are not weak especially uranis 
she is a beast


----------



## Orion (Feb 4, 2007)

Never played 3 much im more a street fighter fan,but the earlier ones i played sucked something major,and a majority of bloody roar characters are not on shonen level.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 4, 2007)

zion, uranus, ryoko and mana, and the zions babe the red haried girl
are

and most of the others are strong and bullets bounce off of them 
that does and will not happen in naruto or one piece(excluding luffy) for a long time and bleach is the only one that could take a punch from these guys because of the aura


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 4, 2007)

On topic: I don't really see the bloody roar characters putting much hurt on the shonen team..if I saw them splitting a building like Kenpachi or being able to knock a guy unconscious for a long amount of time like Sanji, then I would think differently about them..

edits: Unless you're using in-game mechanics, of course 0_0 otherwise, I have not seen any cutscenes with them doing anything impressive.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 4, 2007)

zion, and his red haired babe, ryoho and mana, uranus, chronos, iron mole, and stun are all at least jonin level
they can all take bullets and they just bounce back 

and the mole guy is at least genin. he can teleport and is fucking fast and suprisingly strong

i do not think that anyone in naruto one piece or bleach that i listed can take a bullet point blank to the head and survive.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 4, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> bullshit^
> it was not crappy unless you are talking about 1 and 2
> 3 was allright
> extreme was great
> ...



1 rocked, 2 sucked, 3 was alright and I never played past 3.

Don't you dare sully #1's reputation.

Oh and BRANCHEAD33 mentioned some who are powerful but forgot to mention Yuri and Bakuryu.  Bakuryu is just sickeningly powerful and Yuri at least from the storylines I have read seems to be being groomed to be pretty much the strongest one.  Oh and Long is no slouch either.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 4, 2007)

Enclave said:


> 1 rocked, 2 sucked, 3 was alright and I never played past 3.
> 
> Don't you dare sully #1's reputation.
> 
> Oh and BRANCHEAD33 mentioned some who are powerful but forgot to mention Yuri and Bakuryu.  Bakuryu is just sickeningly powerful and Yuri at least from the storylines I have read seems to be being groomed to be pretty much the strongest one.  Oh and Long is no slouch either.



Sorry i forgot
here are some more and captain pimp here are some reasons and i have more in my last two posts

zion, and his red haired babe, ryoho and mana, uranus, chronos, iron mole, and stun are all at least jonin level
they can all take bullets and they just bounce back


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2007)

Branchhead your saying the same thing over and over and over again. We get the point.

Personally I think BloodyRoar speed is beyond that of Naruto speed. Since we all know guns>narutoverse.

So Kohryu alone takes out Might Guy, Sakura, Nami, and Naruto.

Stun and Gado, with a little help from Yugo can take down Zaraki.

Jenny can take down Sanji.

Xion, Shenlong, and Long take down Zoro.

Uranus and Chronos take down Ichigo


----------



## Blizzard chain (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody mere jounin level is useless. 
Does gai get his afro and gates?


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 4, 2007)

^he gets gates no afro

^^and sorry i just double posted by accident


----------



## Vicious (Feb 4, 2007)

I havent played the game for a LONG time, but the devil dude could probly take on anybody on that list. and stop that guns>narutoverse, bullshit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2007)

bullshit? It came from the creator of Naruto. blame him for the "bullshit".

Yeah bloody Roar characters win this.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Feb 5, 2007)

which devil guy
and guns>naruto and ninjas is true though


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Feb 5, 2007)

kenpachi would simply tear the bloody roar charcters a new asshole and the other characters would just chill and help him if miraculesly he happend to go down


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2007)

Your overestimating Zaraki. HEs strong no doubt, but people like Stun and Gado are just as strong.


----------

